# If you could give a newbie one bit of advice it would be...



## Stu_Robertson (15 Jul 2013)

Hi everyone.

I've just started cycling (yesterday) in an attempt to get fit.
I've got a bike and am not looking to buy any new kit at this stage, but if you could give me one piece of advice what would it be?

I'm asking this question just to pick up a wide range of tips from those of you who are more experienced, and also to get to know some of the other members of the forum, so any responses no matter how lighthearted are very welcome.

Cheers Stu


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2013)

Don't expect drivers to be alert, or indicate, or use mirrors, or even be paying the slightest bit of attention to what they're doing. That's pretty much the first law of survival.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

Don't expect to save money by taking up cycling.


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2013)

Read cyclecraft, so much excellent advice.


----------



## PaulSecteur (15 Jul 2013)

My usual tip...

If you are riding when there is a low sun, your shadow will point to people that might not be able to see you due to being dazzled. Take even more extra care than usual.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2013)

Buy padded shorts and a saddle that suits you


----------



## wiggydiggy (15 Jul 2013)

Any miles on the bike are good miles!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2013)

Invest in a track pump and use it weekly


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

Buy some padded shorts. Other than that I recommend getting on your bike whenever you can, you'll see how much of an improvement you're making and this will spur you on to do more


----------



## hopless500 (15 Jul 2013)

Don't ask about the n+1 rule - you will regret it 
oh, and (yes, this makes 2 things) - DO NOT ever ever ever mention cycle helmets in any way whatsoever


----------



## Lanzecki (15 Jul 2013)

Ride whenever you can, Get in the habit even if you are knackered. Getting back on the bike after a lay off can be hard. 

Don't go so far you tire yourself out. Else next time getting on the bike will feel like a chore, not fun.


----------



## Ladytrucker (15 Jul 2013)

Build distance up slowly and increase a little at a time. No hill is a hard hill when you use all your gears.


----------



## Sittingduck (15 Jul 2013)

Get the saddle to the correct height.

Join Strava 

Yeah, that's two but I'm feeling generous!


----------



## NicciT (15 Jul 2013)

Cycle regularly - and ride with some buddies - much more enjoyable


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2013)

1) Ride for enjoyment, not as a duty
2) Look over your shoulder every ten seconds in traffic
3) Always assume that a vehicle is going to turn left at the next junction, whether it is behind or in front of you, and whether it is indicating or not in any direction.
4) Avoid being anywhere alongside or in front of large vehicles, unless you feel confident or lucky.

Actually, it's all blooming good fun


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jul 2013)

Get to be confident on how to change a flat tyre: watch you tube videos, ask for a demonstration in your lbs (local bike shop), practice at home.
No need to wait to actually have a flat: this skill will serve you well on the road.
Make sure you always carry the kit you need: basic tools, spare inner tube suitable for your bike, pump you have practiced on. Not all mini pumps are equal!


----------



## Profpointy (15 Jul 2013)

1 don't ride in the gutter - 1m out, and middle of the lane if there's a pinch point where you'll get squeezed.
Especially important for avoiding being left-hooked.
Related to this is it is sometimes (perhaps usually) safer on the road than on a cycle lane.

2 Spin the pedals fairly fast in lower gear than you'd think, rather than grunt up hills. 

3 if you get sore arse - brooks leather saddle (though wont suit everyone). Good saddle makes more difference than special shorts. And good saddle will NOT be padded, brooks or otherwise - though not all unpadded saddles are good unfortunately.

4 mudguards are a good thing 

5 panners (or saddlebag) not rucksack

6 carry spare tube, puncture kit, tyre levers, pump, and allen keys / multi tool as long push, or phone call of shame to the mrs is inevitable the alternative.

7 keep tyres pumped up hard (track pump is good) and drop of oil on chain now and again.

As you already have bike, then questions of suspension or not, drop handlebars, toeclips versus spd can wait till you've evaluated what you have already.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2013)

1: Don't go out on the road expecting every other cyclist you pass to give you a cheery wave and hello.
2: Don't get upset and post about it on the forum when another cyclist ignores you.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Get the saddle to the correct height.


+1 for this.

An easy way to get the saddle somewhere near the right height is to set it so that your leg is straight at the bottom of the stroke with the *heel* on the pedal. When the ball of the foot is put on the pedal the knee will then have roughly the right amount of bend in it and the height can be fine tuned to suit from there.


----------



## Ozzrahog (15 Jul 2013)

Just get out on it and enjoy


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2013)

When you see someone walking their bike with a flat, seriously consider parting with your spare tube and giving them stern instructions to do likewise when the karma comes around.

....and............ exhale......


----------



## RWright (15 Jul 2013)

stick with it.


----------



## mustang1 (15 Jul 2013)

Forget targets, just enjoy your ride.

To that effect, remove any bike computers, harm etc.


----------



## Nick Stone (15 Jul 2013)

Follow your front wheel, you never know where it could take you.....

Always carry an ICE number with you (hopefully you'll never need it)
A drink, liquid thirst replenisherrrrrr
And a camera for the smug shots on top of that big hill you've just conquered


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Sittingduck said:


> Get the saddle to the correct height.
> 
> *Join Strava*
> 
> Yeah, that's two but I'm feeling generous!


This is really bad advice if you want a life away from cycling.


----------



## Maylian (15 Jul 2013)

Enjoy being on the bike, the weather, the view. Remember that change / fitness will come with time so don't expect instantaneous results.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

Profpointy said:


> 4 mudguards are a good thing
> 
> 5 panners (or saddlebag) not rucksack
> 
> .


These, the first keeps you dryer, the 2nd a better centre of gravity, and a less sweaty back in warmer weather.


----------



## ayceejay (15 Jul 2013)

If you can find a ride through some nice countryside with overhanging trees and birds chirping perhaps with water nearby go that way rather than the road.


----------



## MaxInc (15 Jul 2013)

Get comfortable.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Jul 2013)

Follow The Rules, lest the _Velominati_ send someone around to cause you grievous bodily harm .


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2013)

As you get better....
Ditchling Beacon, Alpe d'Huez, Mt Ventoux....all will seem attractive. That's understandable, but here's a gentle piece of advice.....
















  ......people die in Current Affairs and Debates on Cycle Chat......


----------



## Stu_Robertson (15 Jul 2013)

Profpointy said:


> Spin the pedals fairly fast in lower gear than you'd think, rather than grunt up hills.



Lol - I took the hills in the lowest gear, and it still seemed too high!


----------



## derrick (15 Jul 2013)

Join a club, Sunday rides are a lot more fun when there is a crowd of you, we are lucky we have a good club locally, met some really nice people and there is always some one to help.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Jul 2013)

slowmotion said:


> ......people die in Current Affairs and Debates on Cycle Chat......


Yeah, mostly of repetitive brain strain injury


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, mostly of repetitive brain strain injury


 ....it's usually simple mob battery and multiple piercing trauma wounds isn't it?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2013)

Keep pedaling.


----------



## mcshroom (15 Jul 2013)

Number one - remember to enjoy yourself, and if you have to walk up a hill then do so.

On a practical note, get a map of the area you live (online or paper) and have a look at all the little country roads and back roads you wouldn't normally use when driving. THere are usually much more pleasant ways of getting from A-B than the main roads


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2013)

^^ free maps of your area inc. cycle routes may be available from your local library.

edit: the maps near me also highlight busy/quiet roads so you can plan a route with lower levels of traffic


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2013)

mcshroom said:


> Number one - remember to enjoy yourself, and if you have to walk up a hill then do so.
> 
> On a practical note, get a map of the area you live (online or paper) and have a look at all the little country roads and back roads you wouldn't normally use when driving. THere are usually much more pleasant ways of getting from A-B than the main roads


 Good advice. If you live in a city, get a large -scale map that shows the alleys and snickets that you would never visit by car or on foot. You will discover stuff that you can only do on a bike, and it really is fun.


----------



## Shortmember (16 Jul 2013)

Don't be embarrassed to get off and walk up a hill if you find it's too steep to cycle up. Sometimes it's quicker on foot than pedalling a low 'granny' gear.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2013)

Don't buy a bike at a budget shop. A £99 bike might seem a good deal but it'll be made of pig iron and you'll hate it and then give up.


----------



## Minotier (16 Jul 2013)

All of the above plus at junctions try to make eye contact with the driver waiting there, make sure they see you.
Welcome to life behind bars.


----------



## Lanzecki (16 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Keep pedaling.


 

Until you've spun out on the big dog down the steepest hill you know of.


----------



## Stu_Robertson (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the responses - you've all made me feel very welcome here. I only joined the forum yesterday and have already had 43 responses to my first post!
I think this is possibly the friendliest forum I have ever joined! Any more pearls of wisdom are still greatly appreciated.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## Minotier (16 Jul 2013)

Don't trust Klingons!


----------



## DooDah (16 Jul 2013)

Rob a bank, you will need all the money you can get once you get into cycling


----------



## Amanda P (16 Jul 2013)

If you want to get fitter and thinner and see real progress, my advice would be to make cycling a habit, part of your daily routine so that you do it without thinking.

If you don't do this, then it's all too easy to find excuses _not_ to get out on your bike. After the first day you miss, the next one is even easier to miss and before you know it the habit is broken and you're back in the car/on the bus/whatever getting fat and flabby again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (16 Jul 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> If you want to get fitter and thinner and see real progress, my advice would be to make cycling a habit, part of your daily routine so that you do it without thinking.
> 
> If you don't do this, then it's all too easy to find excuses _not_ to get out on your bike. After the first day you miss, the next one is even easier to miss and before you know it the habit is broken and you're back in the car/on the bus/whatever getting fat and flabby again.


Not to sure about that one, I sometimes take 3 or 4 days off, I usually come back fitter and stronger.


----------



## mcshroom (16 Jul 2013)

Also just riding without controlling your diet is unlikely to help you lose weight. Partly because the exercise makes you more hungry.

(DAMHIKT )


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jul 2013)

Bicycle frames, handlebars,cranksets, and stems all come in different sizes. A good fitting will get you off on the right foot.


----------



## Stu_Robertson (16 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> Don't buy a bike at a budget shop. A £99 bike might seem a good deal but it'll be made of pig iron and you'll hate it and then give up.


 
I think mine cost £15


----------



## Stu_Robertson (16 Jul 2013)

Saluki said:


> Don't buy a bike at a budget shop. A £99 bike might seem a good deal but it'll be made of pig iron and you'll hate it and then give up.


 
It's more like a 99lb bike than a £99 bike


----------



## MaxInc (16 Jul 2013)

Stu_Robertson said:


> It's more like a 99lb bike than a £99 bike


 
It is perfect for working hard if loosing weight is your primary goal  It won't be long until you'll start dreaming about road bikes.


----------



## Saluki (16 Jul 2013)

MaxInc said:


> It is perfect for working hard if loosing weight is your primary goal  It won't be long until you'll start dreaming about road bikes.


The reason I mentioned it is I was given free (by the gym that we were members of) an Apollo XC26. It weighed 40lbs - we lived in The Highlands at the time - the front forks were spongy and it was a pile of poo. I loathed that bike with a passion but I rode it as I had a couple of stone to shift and saving for my Giant really motivated me. It was a waste of money at free, that bike.


----------



## byegad (16 Jul 2013)

Forget about how far and how fast you ride and enjoy every ride. Be it in town or spectacular scenery, enjoy the wind and the fact that you are taking you from A to B.


----------



## Paulus (16 Jul 2013)

Get your saddle at the correct height for you, and pump your tyres up to the correct pressure. Soft tyres make peddling harder.


----------



## Nick Stone (16 Jul 2013)

Stop looking at posts whilst its glorious outside....damm buggered with my own tip


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jul 2013)

Keep your eyes on the road/track/path not the beauties walking around you


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2013)

If you do decide to get off and do the walk of shame up a hill (of which you should try your hardest not to - well at least until your lungs are trying to make an escape through your nostrils) If there is another cyclist following, stop and pretend that you have a mechanical or a very important phone call. When the other cyclist has disappeared, you can then continue the walk of shame.


----------



## DooDah (16 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you do decide to get off and do the walk of shame up a hill (of which you should try your hardest not to - well at least until your lungs are trying to make an escape through your nostrils) If there is another cyclist following, stop and pretend that you have a mechanical or a very important phone call. When the other cyclist has disappeared, you can then continue the walk of shame.


 
I can't believe you would even suggest such skulduggery. I only ever stop on hills to take photos of the amazing scenery


----------



## ianrauk (16 Jul 2013)

DooDah said:


> I can't believe you would even suggest such skulduggery. I only ever stop on hills to take photos of the amazing scenery


 


Yes.. of course...indeed... yes.. nice...


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jul 2013)

ianrauk said:


> If you do decide to get off and do the walk of shame up a hill (of which you should try your hardest not to - well at least until your lungs are trying to make an escape through your nostrils) If there is another cyclist following, stop and pretend that you have a mechanical or a very important phone call. When the other cyclist has disappeared, you can then continue the walk of shame.


----------



## Stu_Robertson (16 Jul 2013)

Thanks for all the comments so far. I did my second ride tonight after raising my seat by about an inch and a half, and properly inflating my tyres (I know I said I didn't plan on buying any kit, but I bought a track pump as it was nearly impossible to get the tyres over 40psi with the little handheld pump that I had). 

The difference was really noticable but my seat was still too low. I've now raised it a couple more inches and am confident that it is now in the right position (heel just reaches the pedal when it is at it's lowest position) so I'll let you know how my next ride goes.

There's a long steep hill towards the end which was slightly easier than the first time round, so I feel like I've made some progress. Please keep the advice coming - it's been really helpful as well as entertaining.

Cheers
Stu


----------



## buggi (16 Jul 2013)

learn correct road positioning and DON'T cycle up the side of lorries under any circumstance. Wait behind them at lights.


----------



## Cycling Dan (16 Jul 2013)

Don't fall off


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jul 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Don't fall off


 
Fall off twice when you've first got clipless pedals though, all the cool people do that.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jul 2013)

Look at Christopher's video here...

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAl_5e7bIHk[/media]


----------



## Frood42 (19 Jul 2013)

If you are going to ride on the road, remember to communicate with other road users.

See and be seen!

Negotiate roundabouts as if you were driving a car or riding a motorbike, and use the middle of your chosen lane (primary), so that car
drivers can see you and can see clearly any signals you make.
Try to avoid filtering on the left, especially past large vehicles, better to have a lorry or bus in front of you where you can see it.
Cycle outside the door zone, getting hit by a door could send you into the road and potentially under someones wheels, better to be outside the door zone and controlling the road.

I have had no major issues with doing this and in a few circumstances my positioning has stopped people from doing silly things.

Most of all, Enjoy The Ride!

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/cycletraining/article/trav20111121-Effective-Traffic-Riding-home0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/commuting/article/trav20111121-Effective-Traffic-Riding-pt-1-0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/co...Effective-Traffic-Riding-Part-2---Filtering-0
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/co...ctive-Traffic-Riding---Part-3---Roundabouts-0


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2013)

themosquitoking said:


> Fall off twice when you've first got clipless pedals though, all the cool people do that.


As of today all the cool people are officially on 3 clipless moments.


----------



## steve52 (21 Jul 2013)

find a way to enjoy every ride, getting out should never be a task


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Jul 2013)

1, it's all about the journey.*

2, enjoy it, don't endure it.*

3, you don't have to dress like a cyclist to be a cyclist.*


* unless of course it's all about competitive cycling, then forget all the above... and shave your legs!


----------



## Licramite (6 Aug 2013)

[QUOTE 2558770, member: 30090"]Develop a sense of humour for all the idiots out on the road.

Develop a sense of fear for all the idiots out on the road.[/quote]

Also Develop a sense of humour for all the rude , closed minded people on this site. - don't ask questions you will just get abuse, - but the threads are worth reading, but I would be very cautious about contributing.


----------



## spyda665 (6 Aug 2013)

I'm pretty much a noobie too, but found this website pretty helpful for finding "offload" pathways and bike routes, I'm sure someone else has probably suggested something similar, but might help you stay off the roads while you're getting use to it all .. Only advice i could offer is stick too it and don't give up
((http://www.transportdirect.info/Web2/JourneyPlanning/FindCycleInput.aspx))


----------



## Archeress (6 Aug 2013)

If you're in England then the website http://www.transportdirect.info/Web2/Home.aspx?&repeatingloop=Y is good for plotting routes. It is how I found my commuting route, and it does avoid some seriously busy routes through Bristol.

Hugs
Archeress x

Edit: Too slow it seems! lol, seriously though, this was the website we recommended to Jobseekers when I worked for the Jobcentre.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

Licramite said:


> Also Develop a sense of humour for all the rude , closed minded people on this site. - don't ask questions you will just get abuse, - but the threads are worth reading, but I would be very cautious about contributing.


 

On occasion I'd agree with you but in general I think you are way off beam there. 'Beginners' is generally well behaved.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Aug 2013)

Licramite said:


> Also Develop a sense of humour for all the rude , closed minded people on this site. - don't ask questions you will just get abuse, - but the threads are worth reading, but I would be very cautious about contributing.


 
what a stupid and fatuous comment, clearly you're talking rubbish you retard...

....oh, hang on .....


----------



## DooDah (6 Aug 2013)

> Also Develop a sense of humour for all the rude , closed minded people on this site. - don't ask questions you will just get abuse, - but the threads are worth reading, but I would be very cautious about contributing.


 
There are some on here that appear rude, but mostly I think it is just tongue-in-cheek, humour, also, people sometimes cannot convey themselves properly in text so it comes across as rude. To my knowledge there are two people who are rude, one of which I think has left the forum (or been removed), the other still posts (often) thinks he is a better cyclist then everyone else, so is happy to be rude to people. (no names mentioned).

Posting on forums, you sometimes have to have a thick skin, the rude people probably would not have the balls to be so face to face


----------



## DooDah (6 Aug 2013)

Oh hold on, on watching another thread I have remembered 2 more who are rude, oh wait and another...and another..oh sod it I think @Licramite is right


----------



## bororider (6 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Keep your eyes on the road/track/path not the beauties walking around you


 
That's a lot easier said than done, especially in the nice weather


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Aug 2013)

Don't buy magazines!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (6 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Don't buy magazines!


 

Hot topic - on a par with solving world poverty.


----------

